
How to measure performance in machine learning - felippee
http://blog.piekniewski.info/2017/07/27/measuring-performance-ml/
======
mythbuster2001
This is a great example on how one can get fooled by optimizing the wrong
measure. This should be introductory material to machine learning, before any
algorithm gets introduced.

